# Best beats/rhythms in songs you know



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Hey all,

I just finished listening to Run Like Hell [by Pink Floyd] in their "Is There Anybody Out There?: live 1980:" and I thought I should start a thread about songs with the best beats/rhythms, starting with Run Like Hell. So go ahead and post your favorites!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Voice of Dissent by Flesh Field on their album Strain


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Heat Wave" by Martha and the Vandellas.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

There's a ton, but this old one immediately came to mind...

Elvis Presley- Promised Land


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Da Doo Ron Ron" by The Ronettes


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Speed of Sound by Coldplay
Somebody to Love by Queen
What is Love by Haddaway


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Born in the USA" by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

In the Air Tonight - Phil Collins
Mystic Rhythms - Rush


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Green Onions - Booker T. and the MGs

Boom Boom - John Lee Hooker

I Can't Dance - Genesis


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Add Warning - Green Day to the list


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, Sinc. Green Onions by Booker T. and the MGs is a grand selection.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Still Dre!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

My personal favs, although they may not be considered the best... but I like 'em:

Kaiowas & Refuse/Resist (by Sepultura)
Conceit (Regular People) & Becoming (by Pantera)
Outlaw Torn (by Metallica)
Cocaine (by Eric Clapton)
Land of Confusion (by Genesis)
Back to the Primitive (by Soulfly)
Desire (by Ozzy)
Girlfriend's Girlfriend (by Type O Negative)
Sister Awake [REMIX] (by the Tea Party)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain

Collins - Something in the Air

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon

Roy Orbinson - Cryin

Righteous Bros - Unchained Melody

Mamas & Papas - California Dreamin'

Richie Valens - La Bamba 

Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive

Michael Jackson - Billy Jean and Thriller

there's another I can't come up with .
There we go 

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms and Money for Nothin'


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dream Baby - Roy Orbison


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Manny! Nice selection... Sepultura 

Take it Easy - The Eagles
Dreaming (Tiesto Remix) - BT
Brick House - The Commodors
Robot Rock - Daft Punk
(Night Time Is) The Right Time - Ray Charles
O Fortuna - Carl Orff
Her Eyes Are A Blue Million Miles - Captain Beefheart and his Magic Band
The Midnight Special/Fortunate Son - CCR 
Sharing the Night Together - Dr. Hook
8 Mile - Eminem
You Sexy Thing - Hot Chocolate
Cities of the Future - Infected Mushroom

God.. now you got me going crazy!


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Just Because - Jane's Addiction. Not just a great beat, but the best damn rock song of this century. (A close second: Been Caught Stealing - Jane's Addiction. But just for great beat, not best song.)

(BTW, best beat and best rock song of last century: Back in Black - AC/DC)

I'm a huge floyd fan, but I would never pick Run Like Hell for having a good beat. In fact, the only thing that song lacks is a good beat, otherwise I like it. Another Brick in the Wall pt 2 has a great beat. So does Money.)


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Fleetwood Mac - The Chain
> 
> Collins - Something in the Air
> 
> ...


Your age is showing.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Severe 80's moments going down here in iPeties iTunes tonight. 
Good Beat rhythm tonight.
Life's What You Make It - Talk Talk
It's My Life - Talk Talk
Making Plans For Nigel - XTC
Senses Working Overtime - XTC
Love My Way - Psychedelic Furs

Man, I'm getting, well, older......


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Though I am sure my first section choices many of you have probably never heard, but here goes!

On The Blvd: Dre and Snoop
Paparazzi: Xzibit
One Day: Kyprios
Grade Curve: Adam 12 (Indie)
Da Joint: EPMD
What's The Difference: Dr. Dre
Hit Em Up: 2Pac
Babylon: Outkast
Who Ride With Us: Kurupt



These I am sure many of you have heard:

Son of a Preacher Man: Dusty Springfield
House of the Rising Sun: Fremont John
I just wanna live: Good Charlotte
The Gambler: Kenny Rogers
Blue on Black: Kenny Wayne Shepard
You don't know how it feels: Tom Petty


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

lpkmckenna said:


> Your age is showing.


Incidentally, so is yours!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> The 100 greatest Rock and Roll songs, determined by a panel of 700 music-industry voters assembled by music network VH1:


http://www.dailycelebrations.com/vh1_100d.htm

http://www.turkku.com/music/inter_songs.html

iPK - Good music isn't time stamped - care to try and find your picks in the Top 100 of all time lists??......... you WILL find some of mine 

Maybe that's why the current stuff is so........umm mixed 

I find it hilarious my daughter is "discovering" many of these..........

''nother one.......Annie Lennox and Sweet Dreams.....strange it's so popular at Live8.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Good music isn't time stamped - care to try and find your picks in the Top 100 of all time lists??......... you WILL find some of mine


I find it quite common for youth today to re-discover Pink Floyd, or the Beatles, or even Fleetwood Mac. And if they play Shook Me All Night Long at a dance club, everyone still goes nuts.

I could be mistaken, but I doubt "Beat It" is making a comeback, though.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> I could be mistaken, but I doubt "Beat It" is making a comeback, though.


I like it


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Biko - Peter Gabriel
Everything Zen (The Lhasa Fever Mix) - Bush

Some pretty serious percussion in both.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

another one bites the dust - queen

plastic dreams - jaydee

still d.r.e. - dr dre


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Ahh damned with with faint praise *EVEN Fleetwood Mac *.............sigh

MAY I remind you these were selling 10's of millions when it was a much much much smaller market.



> July 28
> Top selling albums of all time
> 
> 1.Eagles/greatest hits/28 million.
> ...




















#25


> Rumors
> Fleetwood Mac
> To create a rock masterpiece, you don't need a lot of convoluted romance and turmoil between band members. You just need five flat-out killer songs. This one might even qualify for six.


 

http://www.rhino.com/rs500/listing1.lasso


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Rolling Stone? I used to read RS, until I realized they only reported on Metallica, Nirvana, and G'n'R. This was back in the early 90s, and I see little or no changes.

Looked at this "top 500" list. Glaring omissions. No Rush. No Foo Fighters. No Audioslave. No Stone Temple Pilots. No Stevie Ray Vaughn. I must assume this damn list never gets updated. No crooners, either. No Sarah McLachlan. No Fiona Apple.

And it's very rock-slanted, with "token" nods to jazz, the blues. But where's Wes Montgomery? Where's Herbie Hancock? Where's Jaco Pastorius? And were no classical albums written since RS started?

Van Halen gets only one nod, but the Grateful Dead get 4? Even Deadheads think their albums are crappy, but the concerts are cool.

On the other hand, really crappy albums made this list. PFs Piper at the Gates of Dawn? Devo? T-Rex? Hole? And what's with the "Various Artists" and "Greatest Hits" crap? I was almost expecting to see Peter Frampton on this damn list, too.

This whole thing sounds like something Elizabeth Wurtzel scribbled during a Ritalin-snorting spree.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I'm no old timer, i'm only 16, but I've heard of everything on MacDocs list and think most of it is pretty sweet. Music from all periods is for all age groups to enjoy. My favourite song ever was made back in 1975, Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Grateful Dead: Casey Jones (Drivin' that train, high on cocaine... So catchy!)
Humble Pie: I Don't Need No Doctor
Black Sabbath: Iron Man
Spirit: Fresh Garbage 
James Gang: Walk Away
Matthew Sweet: Sick of Myself
Allman Bros: Rambling Man
Thomas Dolby: Hyperactive (what is that? 13/16 time?)
The Clash: Rock the Casbah
Klaus Nomi: Total Eclipse
Bobby Darin version: Mack the Knife


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

lpkmckenna said:


> Just Because - Jane's Addiction. Not just a great beat, but the best damn rock song of this century. (A close second: Been Caught Stealing - Jane's Addiction. But just for great beat, not best song.)


lpkm, I'm glad you mentioned them, to me Jane's Addiction was the best hard rock outfit since Zeppelin. The album 'Nothing's Shocking' is among the best hard rock releases ever. I saw them here in Vancouver, and it was something, really something.

I listen to nearly every style of music, and I try to recognize the truly unique performances no matter what category they may fall under. It's a personal thing, I know, when certain music just allows you to connect. Personal, but very special.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, "Satisfaction" as #1 -- a fine selection.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Swingin' Shepherd Blues - Moe Kaufman


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

Mine are a bit obscure but:
My Mama Said - ABBA
The Visitors - ABBA
The Model - Kraftwerk
Doubleplusgood - Eurythmics
Heaven - Eurythmics
U.F.Orb - The Orb
Where Do The Boys go? - Men Without Hats
À l'autre bout du monde - Mitsou
practically anything by the Brian Setzer Orchestra.

Does the Mac start up chime count, too?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

For straight.... "gets the blood going" ...... beat - Heart's *Barracuda* is a winner. 

Then there is always ELP *Fanfare for the Common man* short but memorable

and any number of renditions of *Broadway* ......"and I can play this here guitar"...

and in another category entirely for "beat"........*Bolero*.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

best song to have sex by (keeps the "rhythm")

"Relax" - Frankie goes to Hollywood


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Especially if you're really, really, really good looking.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

James Brown is Dead: LA Style (always blows my Boston Acoustics!)
Wood Beez: Scritti Politti
A Physical Presence: Level 42
Hot Water: Level 42
Up On The Catwalk: Simple Minds
Burning Down the House: Talking Heads
YYZ: Rush
Communication: The Power Station
Some Like it Hot: The Power Station

...and any track that these drummers can be found:

Vinnie Colaiuta
Steve Gadd
Dave Weckl
Tony Thompson (RIP)
Alex Acuna


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Crossfire - Stevie Ray Vaughn
Spoonfull - Willie Dixon
Willie and the Handjive - Johnny Otis
Rocket 88 - Jackie Brenston or James Cotton
Queen of Hearts - Dave Edmunds
Crawlin' thru the Wreckage - Dave Edmunds
Satin Doll - Dr. John's version
Hot Rod Lincoln - George Thorogood
Whiskey n' Wimmen - John Lee Hooker & Canned Heat
It Ain't the Meat - The Swallows
No More Doggin' - Roscoe Gordon
Flat Black Cadillac - King Memphis
La Grange - ZZ Top
Low Rider - ZZ Top
Radio Radio - Elvis Costello


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

"Shaking the Tree"- P. Gabriel w/ Manu Katche

"Mystic Rhythyms"- Rush ("Red Sector A, as well")

"Tea in the Sahara"- Police ("voices in my head" as well)


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

iLabmAn said:


> ...and any track that these drummers can be found:
> 
> Vinnie Colaiuta
> Steve Gadd
> ...


Recently watched an old instructional video w/ Weckl- An absolute monster! Owes a lot to Tony Williams, though...


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

iLabmAn said:


> YYZ: Rush


A drummer friend of mine in high school taught me that beat in English class ... I still get it stuck in my head on occassion. 

I'm not sure if somebody mentioned Marley yet, but right now I'm listening to "Could you Be Loved", which has a great rhythm to it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Somebody start another thread about best songs for driving.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

highapostle said:


> A drummer friend of mine in high school taught me that beat in English class ... I still get it stuck in my head on occassion.


Which one? At my counting there's about 2903004950 of them in this one song. Typical Neil P- 'thinking'.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

lpkmckenna said:


> I find it quite common for youth today to re-discover Pink Floyd, or the Beatles, or even Fleetwood Mac. And if they play Shook Me All Night Long at a dance club, everyone still goes nuts.


True, but what I have observed is the "old timers" don't discover new music.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

thejst said:


> Which one? At my counting there's about 2903004950 of them in this one song. Typical Neil P- 'thinking'.


LOL

Well, the thread is titled "best beats" ...

I was meaning the opening line (starts with the finger cymbals).


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

"Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood" - Santa Esmeralda

"O'Sullivan's March" The Chieftains


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> what I have observed is the "old timers" don't discover new music


Given the rating perhaps there'e little to "discover"......hence my "mix" crack 

My daughter has introduced me to some new artists I enjoy but too few know the meaning of dynamic range and silence......see FWM The Chain or Phil Collins. "in the Air" and others of his also Dire Straits.

I guess somebody mentioned Brick in the Wall


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> few know the meaning of dynamic range and silence......


Funny, I seem to remember my grandfather saying something of the kind to my Dad when he listened to "your" music.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yes and to degree he was correct as very few in ANY musical genre know what to do with EITHER effectively tho your grandfather had no method to reproduce dynamic range beyond live.

The warning on the Dire Straits Brothers in Arms CD was not heeded by any number of people who found their speakers blown shortly. 

It IS one thing modern home theatre sound systems bring to the table. Too bad there's few artists make good use of the concept.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I can't believe nobody's mentioned Pink Floyd's 'Money' ... definitely one of the coolest rhythms. You can add to that some of the really rhythmically interesting stuff Jethro Tull did ('Solstice Bells, Thin Ice of the New Day, Fat Man, etc.).

And, as for the on-going discussions regarding age and discovering new music, I definitely think it is common for people to loose interest in learning new things as they age, but not necessarily the case. Furthermore, I also think it's common for young people to be incredibly naive and unsophisticated in their tastes, but there are also plenty of exceptions to that rule.

The trick is to try to develop some sophistication (by listening to lots of different music... classical, jazz, blues, folk, etc.) while you're young, and then to keep challenging yourself by listening to things you aren't familiar with as you age. We all develop personal tastes, and it's very easy to just listen to what you like, but then you quickly stop developing.

I spent last weekend at the Edmonton Folk Music Festival, and heard a lot of stuff unlike anything I've ever heard before. Lots of it was kind-of interesting, but not so great that I'd go and spend money to hear more of it. I did, however, buy several new CDs and will be looking for a number of new artists to come out on the iTMS. One of the things that's really great about the iTMS is how it facilitates this experimentation... you're much more likely to try something new if it's only going to cost you a buck than if you have to pony up $20 for a CD.

Cheers


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Rocky - Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

What about rap "music?" A typical performance seems to feature an angry young man complaining and making obscene threats, but it does unquestionably have a beat - it's just the music part that escapes me. I guess I'm just getting old.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Bryanc....ipk beat you to the punch on Money 



> I'm a huge floyd fan, but I would never pick Run Like Hell for having a good beat. In fact, the only thing that song lacks is a good beat, otherwise I like it. Another Brick in the Wall pt 2 has a great beat.* So does Money.*)


Speaking of folk, *Canadian Railroad Trilogy* has a driving beat and I especially love the tempo shifts.

That reminds me of Clapton in *White Room* as well.

•••••

I try for eclectic - I love Indian Subcontinent music especially the tabla.
Chinese orchestra gives me a headache and I'm only marginally tolerant of NA Western whining and I DO detest rap.

My daughter really explores a wide range of music from other cultures :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I Will Follow Him" by Little Peggy March


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Daydream Believer" (the Ann Murray of the Monkees song).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Windy" and "Cherish" by the Association.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Make Me Smile" by Chicago


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Who'll Stop the Rain" by Credence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Teach Your Children Well" by Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> some new artists I enjoy but too few know the meaning of dynamic range and silence.....


Now MacDoc, you are starting to sound an old...

Now, I agree that todays digital recordings make it easier to abuse filters such a "normalize" and other loudness filters. If it sounds louder, people will listen. 
Even on some decent recordings (Pink Floyd for example), radio stations will compress and pump the volume rendering most musical enjoyment nil.

But this is nothing new, Phil Spector's Wall of Sound is an example.
Some "new" artist do use a wall of sound to good effect - Rob Zombie is one. 

Your suggestion of multichannel, I'm afraid would lead to more musical abuse rather than better sound.

Give me a good "Living Stereo" or two microphone recording any day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The Wanderer" by Dion and the Belmonts.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Bye Bye Love" by the Everly Brothers.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I Can't Help Myself" and "Reach Out, I'll be There" by the Four Tops


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Help Me Rhonda" by the Beach Boys.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Can't Take My Eyes Off of You" by Frankir Valli and the Four Seasons.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Chariot" by Gavin DeGraw.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Ordinary Day" by The Great Big Sea (from St. John's, NL).


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Walk This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Wow it's interesting how everyone mentions at least one classic rock song. And I've seen little rap compared (I'm certainly not a rap fan). I find it very interesting. Another thing is, at school my age group mostly listens classic rock and punk, unlike the grades older than us, which tend to listen to rap. I personally find that rap has little creativeness other than words--I'm still trying to get my head around playing the Comfortably Numb solo on my guitar! What do you think?


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Gethsemane by Richard Thompson.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You miss the point entirely I'm not in the least talking about digital I'm talking about MUSIC written and PERFORMANCE played that make use of the full range of sound from silence to breathtaking......changes in tempo, crescendo and spirals to a pin drop.

It can be a live orchestra or a Ledbelly on an acoustic guitar or Annie Lennox on stage.
Music should delight and startle and take one through a full dynamic range........a snare drum should startle, a triangle echo into silence surrounding it.

Current DTS and Dolby systems ALLOW the full range of expression with an absolute silence as a backdrop.......as it should be. Artists that use it are too few.

Yoyo Ma knows what I'm talking about, MIck Fleetwood knows......do you??? It appears not.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Here's a few worthy of the list.

Including a few for Macdoc to drive by...

Black Betty ----------------Spiderbait 
All the Pigs, All Lined Up-----Nine Inch Nails	
Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay-Otis Redding	
Solsbury Hill---------------Peter Gabriel	
Chinito Chinito-------------Ry Cooder
Let It Ride-----------------Bachman-Turner Overdrive
The Stroke-----------------Billy Squier
London Calling-------------The Clash	
Bad Moon Rising------------Creedence Clearwater Revival
Pour Some Sugar on Me------Def Leppard	
L.A. Woman----------------The Doors	
Soul Kitchen--------------- The Doors
Proud Mary ----------------Ike And Tina Turner
Summertime	---------------Janis Joplin	
All Along the Watchtower----- Jimi Hendrix 
Perdido Street Blues----------Louis Armstrong	
Highway to Hell-------------ACDC	
Ramblin' Man---------------The Allman Brothers Band
Radar Love-----------------Golden Earring


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Pluto Shervington - I Man Bitter
Dave Brubeck - Unsquare Dance
Buddy Holly - Peggy Sue
Bach - Brandenburg Concertos, Trevor Pinnock
Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
The Jam - Town Called Malice
US3 - Cantaloop (Flip Fantasia)
John Lee Hooker - Boogie Chillen'
The Three Keys - Nagasaki
Mississippi John Hurt - Candy Man
Bomb the Bass - Bug Powder Dust
Fatboy Slim - Praise You

Now I feel old....


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

AppleAuthority said:


> Wow it's interesting how everyone mentions at least one classic rock song. And I've seen little rap compared (I'm certainly not a rap fan). I find it very interesting. Another thing is, at school my age group mostly listens classic rock and punk, unlike the grades older than us, which tend to listen to rap. I personally find that rap has little creativeness other than words--I'm still trying to get my head around playing the Comfortably Numb solo on my guitar! What do you think?


I think there is a lot of talent in a lot of rap music actually. However, just like anything else... you only really hear the "bling bling" side. Hip Hop and Rap artists are plentiful, you just have to look in the right spots. 

I try - Talib Kweli
Jesus walks - Kanye West
Joints and Jams - The Black Eyed Peas
Fight Music - D12
White America/Mosh - Eminem (US Political songs )

Eminem actually doesn't get the credit he deserves as a lyrical genious... most people don't even listen to what he says. Give a listen to some of his stuff.. White America will give you goose bumps. As well.. he wrote Mosh as a way to advertise to the youth of America that they could be the one's to take Bush out of office.. great song and amazing video. 

There's much more.. just thought I would put in my $0.02


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> You miss the point entirely I'm not in the least talking about digital I'm talking about MUSIC written and PERFORMANCE played that make use of the full range of sound from silence to breathtaking......changes in tempo, crescendo and spirals to a pin drop.


Then you would love Grace Jones' "Slave To The Rhythm" album (not just the song). I swear that album was recorded for audiophiles. then again, it was produced by Trevor Horn. So I guess I should add this album to my list of songs.

edit: add "Europe Endless" by Kraftwerk to my list also. I can't get it out of my head!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Alana Miles - Black Velvet


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

*Late entering but...*

Lust for life, by Iggy pop.

Marquee Moon, by Television.

Another vote for Grace Jones and Slave to the Rhythm.

The Crunge, by Led Zeppelin.

Gawd, there's tons more out there. I'll have to coast through the thread, see what people came up with.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Vishalca said:


> Rocky - Eye of the Tiger


I thought Rocky was a boxer, not a singer. Or was that in 9 Mile?


----------

